# Cross-eyed pictures -- NEWBIE



## Stockmoose16 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm a newbie photographer, and need some advice.  People always point out that I look cross-eyed in pictures, and I can't figure out why.  I never get that comment in real life, but  get it a lot when people are looking at pictures.  Can someone give someone provide me with some advice as to why this is occurring and how to fix it?

Click here to see a link to some photos where you can see the problem.  It usually occurs when I'm not looking straight into the camera.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26156562@N04/


----------



## maytay20 (Apr 30, 2008)

Get your vision checked.  My daughter did this for pictures.  She needed glasses because her eyes had a hard time focusing.  It happens more in pictures because your eyes are trying to focus and can't.


----------



## Stockmoose16 (Apr 30, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> Get your vision checked.  My daughter did this for pictures.  She needed glasses because her eyes had a hard time focusing.  It happens more in pictures because your eyes are trying to focus and can't.



I already wear glasses and contacts.  The cross-eyed look only happens when I'm not looking directly into the camera-- For example, if I'm at an oblique angle to the lens.  

Anyone else have advice/comments?


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you hold the camera out and shoot yourself with it?  are you staring at the white light before it flashes?  Staring at the white light and than staring at the flash will cause this...set the camera for timer and close your eyes...when the timer is about to go off open your eyes...


----------



## Stockmoose16 (Apr 30, 2008)

asfixiate said:


> Can you hold the camera out and shoot yourself with it?  are you staring at the white light before it flashes?  Staring at the white light and than staring at the flash will cause this...set the camera for timer and close your eyes...when the timer is about to go off open your eyes...



Well, if I hold the camera out and shoot myself with it, you'd end up with a fish-eye effect.  Also, the photos I attached in this string were taken by others--just a normal picture.  Why would the white light cause me to look cross-eyed when nobody else in the pictures look cross-eyed?


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 30, 2008)

Because you're looking at that and than you look at the flash.  Its call A.D.D...lol.  No offense if you ahve it but I haven't met anyone without it.

If you're not actually cross eyed and your shots are showing up the way you can't keep your eyes still.


----------



## Stockmoose16 (Apr 30, 2008)

asfixiate said:


> Because you're looking at that and than you look at the flash.  Its call A.D.D...lol.  No offense if you ahve it but I haven't met anyone without it.
> 
> If you're not actually cross eyed and your shots are showing up the way you can't keep your eyes still.



If you look at the link, you'll see my straight-on shots look fine.  And I don't look cross-eyed.  But whenever I'm at an angle to the camera, the eye that is furthest away from the camera looks like it's floating inward.  I don't think I'm doing anything different than when I take a striaght-on shot.  I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah you are the most serious in all the pictures.  I can take pictures but I can't stand having my picture taken.  I dont' have horns or anything I just don't know what to do with my face...I give advice but don't use it myself I guess.

I stare at the flash when I get pictures taken of myself.  I'm major OCD with a minor in ADD.  I look at the first light than the flash.


----------

